# Cleaning out a fuel cell



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

What's the best way to clean out a fuel tank? I bought a Polaris 400 and the guy had the tank empty and it has alot of debris in it like rust and stuff. Basically the fuel cap rusted away and it all fell into the tank. I want to clean it all out before I fill it up and get it running. Also where can I pick up a solenoid for it. A good one but still cheap? Want to get it running ASAP.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Take the fuel cell off. Swash some gasoline inside to get most of the debris loose, turn the tank up-side-down and shake well. Let it all fall out of the fill neck and repeat until there's no more debris in the tank. Replace the fuel cell into the bike securely, fill with gas and SEAFOAM. I had to do this to my last bike I bought. Worked like a charm. 
The solenoid, try going to your dealership or you can order it from www.bikebandit.com. Good luck with this, hope it works out well for you.


----------

